# Mouth ulcers



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,

I am 8 weeks preggers with twins and I have about 5 fairly large mouth ulcers ... am I allowed to use rinstead pastilles?

Is there anywhere I can look things like this up for myself?

Thanks,

Westies xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Westies 

i take it you have these pastilles at hand ? give your local chemist a call and speak the pharmacist he/she will tell you what you can have 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I always suffer from really bad uclers - It got so bad in my pregnancy, that I had over 50  (you should have heard me crying when they were counting!) and was told I could use Bonjela, which really helped, or a brilliant mouthwash called Corsodyl - my midwife prescribed it for me, or you can buy it at the toothpaste secion in supermarkets.
If you keep getting lots of mouth ulcers, it can be a sign on anaemia, so I'd watch out for that.
Marie xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for your help.

Just thought I'd let you know it is ok to use rinstead patilles when your pregnant.

Love Westies xx


----------

